# help please- gas locker 92 trident



## mal6186 (Aug 18, 2010)

In the rear gas locker of my 1992 VWT4 Trident there is a vent in the base covered with a grille. But in the side wall there is a circular hole in which part of the bed mechanism rotates and through which I can see into the interior. 

I thought this compartment was sealed (?) so is there some sort of plate/cover missing which covers this hole? If anybody else has trident of similar vintage I would appreciate them having a look to see what it should look like.

thanks.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Don't have the Trident but the Autohomes Koncord almost the same design this on a 1992 VWT4 I had a failure of my (antique as it happened) gas hose and the vent in the locker took the gas away I could only smell it outside the van ( it is heavy stuff so if your vent is lower than the bed mechanism hole I think it should be ok, get a habitation check to be sure before you sleep in it, Rita's Jock came to my rescue at the global rally 2009, thanks again Jock.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

As gas is heavier than air it will dispurse through the vent in the floor as its designed to thats what that vent is for despersal of gas incase of a leak.
Kev


----------



## mal6186 (Aug 18, 2010)

thank you - i'll sleep easy now.


----------



## SteadtEddy (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes the hole you refer to is for access to the nut on the bed frame, i know because im currently in the process of replacing the rear sealt belt that attaches to that point on my trident.

mine had a cover over the hole held in place with 2 rivets, had to drill the rivets out to remove the plate in order to gain access, will be putting it back with a couple of self tapping screws and sealing with some silcone.

get a piece of ply or tin etc and stick it over the hole, as the other poster said LPG will sink and find the lowest spot but the locker is obviously sealed with steel or tin for a reason? so i would cover the hole if i were you.


----------



## mal6186 (Aug 18, 2010)

cheers


----------

